

Ask HN: SF startup meet up / happy hour tonight - Johngibb

Just wondering if anyone was going to be attending any startup events in sf today. If there's a better place to find this kind of event, I'd appreciate to hear about it here as well.<p>Thanks in advance!
======
rguzman
To find events, try <http://startupdigest.com/>

As for organizing events, it works better to set a time without any
consensus/asking and let people know that it will be happening with enough
notice.

------
Johngibb
Let's plan one here. I'll start by suggesting a time: 8pm tonight. Anyone
interested in coming?

